# Recurve bow with "S" stamped on it



## An old arrow (Dec 12, 2010)

I purchased a recurve bow yesterday in fine shape and it had an "S " stamped on it . Does anyone know the brand it is ? The weight was 25# pounds.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* An old arrow. Have fun here.  You'll need to post some pics and more info to help identify the bow.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!    Try the bow general forums to find out about the bow!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:welcome:To AT, upload a picture of what you are talking about. You will find most information in 1 spot on the inside of your lower limb.


----------

